# Iodine and Hashi's



## Elegant_Phoenix (Feb 26, 2011)

Is iodine OK with Hashi's - like from eating sea veggies and seafood or will that trigger an attack? I do not take supplements containing iodine nor will I ever unless directed to by a health care provider.

I can't seem to find any concrete information.

Some books say no way, other sources say go for it.

Thoughts?


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Most people eat a normal diet with no affects. Some find they are particularly sensitive.

It really depends on whether you feel you have a reaction to a particular food.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I eat seafood and seaweed (like that you call them veggies) with no problem. I use uniodized sea salt and avoid multivitamins. I am sure I eat iodized salt in food products. I just don't put it on anything I eat. I also eat dairy, which is high in iodine.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

There are pro's and con's but since there's no clear consensus, I interpret that as meaning that it doesn't make a whole lot of difference.


----------

